# Nokia won't boot



## Ammu0593 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi i have a nokia mural (6750) and i have the same problem. It wont turn on. Apparently i didnt turn the phone off at night and when i tried turning it on in the morning it wont work so i charged it for about 8 hours. I tried it again but still no hope. Now i am leaving the battery out. Do you have any suggestions? should i get another battery?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: nokia won't boot*

Hi Ammu

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I have split your post from a very old thread.

Regards
Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not sure about this particular phone but I can give you some info about batteries

The type of battery in this phone requires a general discharge / recharge cycle about once a month.

If it goes into too a deep discharge it may well decide not to function again due to safety measures inside the battery. 

If you know what you are doing you might be able to jolt it into action by use of a power supply adjusted to the correct voltage and current ratings for the battery.

as to seeing whether your battery has died on you and is stopping you from booting your mobile, I suggest you find someone who uses the exact same battery / mobile and trying their battery in your phone and / or your battery in their phone. That at least will give you a starting point for troubleshooting.


----------

